# Chester/ Delaware County experienced Sub available



## sloburban (Dec 16, 2009)

*I also put this ad in "Networking" so feel free to delete. *

Also available for New Castle, Delaware

Jay 610-209-0901 Call anytime day/night
I have been plowing over twenty years. I own a 2004 Ford Excursion with a Curtis Plow. I just found out the guys I usually sub-contract for are no longer plowing so I am free for work.
I am self employed so I can work as many hours/days as needed. I know how to move snow in an efficient manner without wasting time. 
I plowed for D&R Landscaping, in West Chester for the past three years plowing large Acme shopping Centers and Condos. 
Before D&R I plowed for myself.

Call D&R Landscaping for a reference 484-467-4228

Thanks, Jay 610-209-0901

Email: [email protected]


----------

